
Reddit, Banned in China, Set to Land $150M from Tencent, a Censorship Powerhouse - jmsflknr
http://gizmodo.com/reddit-banned-in-china-is-reportedly-set-to-land-150-1832375439
======
forkLding
This article is a long stretch, Tencent hasn't censored Snapchat and Discord
because it doesn't need to so why would it bother to censor Reddit?

It only does censorship in China or else the Chinese govt will heavily fine
Tencent, otherwise censorship is actually an added cost for the company
because of time and effort, so why would it make operations more costly when
it doesn't need to.

------
minimaxir
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19087558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19087558)

(Also, weird framing IMO in the hed)

